# Changing Name of Companion on Ticket



## gradstudentrailfan (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm currently planning a trip, and it's not clear who all is going at the present moment. I'm wondering, if I buy a ticket for me and a friend (in this example, I will be using points for a sleeper roomette), can I later go back and change the name of the friend without incurring a penalty? 

The stated policy on Amtrak's website seems a little vague: https://www.amtrak.com/changing-reservations


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 29, 2018)

No problem. Just call Amtrak and tell them you want to MODIFY your reservation.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 30, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> No problem. Just call Amtrak and tell them you want to MODIFY your reservation.


Actually this is wrong. You can NOT change a name on a reservation. This is strictly enforced. They don't even like to change names if it's misspelled. During my time at the call center they went over this policy a few times.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 30, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> Actually this is wrong. You can NOT change a name on a reservation. This is strictly enforced. They don't even like to change names if it's misspelled. During my time at the call center they went over this policy a few times.


Do we know why they won't change one of the names?

Maybe the best option would be to book for yourself, and then when you know who is going with you, to get an "open sleeper ticket". I seem to have become something of an expert on those recently...  

Having said that, I don't know how that would work with an all points booking...

Ed.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 30, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> Actually this is wrong. You can NOT change a name on a reservation. This is strictly enforced. They don't even like to change names if it's misspelled. During my time at the call center they went over this policy a few times.


May I ask why?

It seems like your saying that even if the passenger is “David” but it was entered as “Savid”, it can’t be changed!


----------



## railiner (Dec 30, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> May I ask why?
> 
> It seems like your saying that even if the passenger is “David” but it was entered as “Savid”, it can’t be changed!


I 'm not sure of the answer, but I suspect it is simply easier to just have a hard policy, then to have to take time and staff to make exception's for even valid reasons....


----------



## neroden (Dec 30, 2018)

They have relented about spelling errors ('cause they kind of have to).  But you'll have more trouble with actual changes.

IMO, get your ticket, then when you find out who's going with you, get them an open sleeper ticket.


----------



## gradstudentrailfan (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. What is an "open sleeper ticket"?


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 30, 2018)

gradstudentrailfan said:


> Thanks for the feedback. What is an "open sleeper ticket"?


Basically, it’s a type of ticket that gains the person passage in a room that has been paid for separately. With an Open Sleeper ticket, you just pay the standard base Rail Fare for the person, and then they can travel in a room and receive all the perks of doing so. It costs exactly the same amount as if they had been booked in said room all along, but you get the flexibility of being able to add that person later, as well as being able to choose the start/end points of that passenger, separately. Makes sense?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Basically, it’s a type of ticket that gains the person passage in a room that has been paid for separately. With an Open Sleeper ticket, you just pay the standard base Rail Fare for the person, and then they can travel in a room and receive all the perks of doing so. It costs exactly the same amount as if they had been booked in said room all along, but you get the flexibility of being able to add that person later, as well as being able to choose the start/end points of that passenger, separately. Makes sense?


The OP said this is partially being paid for with points. Will he or she still be able to get an open sleeper ticket?


----------

